# Is tuna at rigs a year round thing?



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

With the marlin troll temps dying down I am looking forward to migrating over to tuna at the rigs. THis will be my first year trying that. Is it year round or does it die off over the winter as well?

Thanks!

Pan


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty much year round


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I very much prefer the winter months. Just finding that weather/work window is the trick.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ha! Isn’t that the same for the summer Marlin bite as well- work and weather just get in the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It'll all depend on water temperatures and the bait availability that comes with it. You can catch Tuna year-round at "local" rigs if there is an abundant food supply and I generally feel our close rigs go "cold" if the water temps fall below 70 for any period of time.

That being said, you can experience great Tuna and Wahoo action every month of the year if the weather gods bless us.


----------

